# how to make a cricket keeper and get crickets in beardie tank



## mikeohyeah (Aug 2, 2010)

hi i want to make a cricket keeper in an old terrainium i have but i dont like touching them how would i get them out of the tank into the beardie tank thankyou


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

to get them in the beardie tank use kitchen roll tubes and then tap the end when in the beardie tank.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Same as above, although obviously you'll want them dusted so shake them into a food bag or tub with whatever you're dusting with, give it a shake and then tip them in the viv.


----------

